# Inform the dmv or no? CA



## Leonard818 (Oct 4, 2015)

I heard If you inform the dmv about the accident over $1000 dmv can make your car SALVAGE. Can this be real? In what cases dmv has to inform? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Leonard818 said:


> I heard If you inform the dmv about the accident over $1000 dmv can make your car SALVAGE. Can this be real? In what cases dmv has to inform?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


In CA any accident involving injury or death, or property damage of $1000 or more, must be reported to the DMV. There is a form called an SR1 for this purpose. Each party involved, or their insurance companies or lawyers can submit the form.

If you elect to repair a car that the responsible insurance company or owner has reported to the DMV as a total loss, it then requires a salvage title to be sure it is safe to operate on public roads, and to protect possible future buyers. To get a salvage title requires a vehicle inspection and filling out a form describing the repairs, receipts for repair or proof of purchase of parts, etc, if you do it yourself.

My parents went through this on an older, low mileage car that had purely cosmetic damage, the cost of which exceeded the value. They took the insurance payout and paid to have a body shop repair and paint the car.

But the $1000 threshold for reporting an accident doesn't have any bearing on that issue.

Disclosure: I'm not a lawyer, claims adjuster or DMV employee- I just have a basic understanding of how these things work. My advice and opinions are therefore worth just what you are paying for them.


----------

